# Critique 10yr old Arab Gelding,Especially "Arab People"!



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

It would be better if you could get pics of him standing up square, and a pic from the front- more straight on than the one you have as well.
I don't have any conformation stuff to add but I do have to say I don't think that thick black bridle suits him  it looks odd on his delicate little arab face!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

His shoulder is rather upright
Could have more depth through his girth/chest
Nice neck set
His back isn't too long, though it appears that way because he has a rather flat croup
Long cannons in his front legs but otherwise they look alright
Big feet!! (not a bad thing though lol)
Big hindquarters for his body (looking at him as an Arab now, not a QH) but they look good
It's hard to really say about his hind legs without him standing square. In the photos it gives the impression that he would be a little camped out.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Love, love, LOVE that bridle! It looks so good on him! I wish I had one like that!


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

Man, it's hard to get good photos by myself!
Thank you for the responses so far.

Lilruffian,I have one of his front legs, but the lead rope was in the way,of course.
Here are 2 more shots of him from the side, that are hopefully a bit better (more square),even if he has his head down. I am thinking his hocks may be a tad out behind. I LOVE his big feet! He has never worn shoes,and has awesome hooves! My farrier can't believe how evenly they grow out. It was one of the major things I looked for when buying a horse.

As for the bridle, I love it too, but it is at least 50 years old.Quit using it until I can get the bit keepers replaced.They're a little too cracked for my comfort level. I like the old stuff.
Goosey, I did include a photo of him wearing the bridle we're using now.It's a little more refined, and about 20 years younger! Makes him look more like an Arab than a pony.





































Thanks again!---Oh, and I don't know who the red-headed stranger is in the bottom photo! He sort of just snuck in there!


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not going to critique as I'm not that good at conformation judging. I am going to say that I see nothing about him that would stop me from using him for speed events or even reining. In other words, yes, I think he would be suitable enough for anything you wanted to use him for. Don't know anything about dressage so can't help you on that one tho. The most important thing I see is that you trust him and get along with him. Since you say you are learning, that's the best kind to start any new discipline on. Try it with him and see how he does.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Aside from serious conformation flaws and chronic illnesses (ie arthritis or anything else affected by exercise), most horses should be able to do most disciplines to some extent. Whether you two will be competitive in any discipline(s) will also be greatly influenced by which job he likes. My horse is not a fan of WP, but he bore with me at the beginning of the season so I could get him used to the show ring while he's still learning the basics for reining, which he loves! Good luck in finding your niche!


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> Aside from serious conformation flaws and chronic illnesses (ie arthritis or anything else affected by exercise), most horses should be able to do most disciplines to some extent. Whether you two will be competitive in any discipline(s) will also be greatly influenced by which job he likes. My horse is not a fan of WP, but he bore with me at the beginning of the season so I could get him used to the show ring while he's still learning the basics for reining, which he loves! Good luck in finding your niche!


I agree entirely. Although I have seen horses with serious conformation flaws do things you wouldn't expect them to. A friend has a horse who's hind fetlocks touch the ground and he was a cutting horse til this last year (he's 12 now) We're working on correcting that with proper shoeing but know that he's not going to ever be "cured". He's a fantastic kids horse tho! My daughters arthritic 19 yr old TB gelding (stud until last year....someone else cut him) gets used for ALL Western Show events. He shows no sign of pain as of yet and loves to be out there with the kids. There are things we have to compromise on and/or compensate for with him, but he does a fantastic job for an old horse learning something his breed isn't really meant to do. 

I DID notice one thing on your arab for conformation. He is very straight from his hoof to his fetlock joint. Watch for any sign of lameness that might indicate Navicular Disease. You can corrective shoe for this problem to some extent, but as straight as he is, there's not much they can do. I've been there with a horse with that problem before. Standing or riding in a trailer for long periods of time can accelarate the issue, so if you're gonna be doing a lot of trailering to shows....just be aware and look for symptoms.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

his pasterns have a little too much angle but that is fairly common to the breed. he is slightly sickle hocked, somewhat of a weaker loin area and has quite the hay belly. its more noticeable on him because he is so refined, so it's not as though he's obese but to look more balanced he needs to lose some poundage. if he's anything like my 1/2 arab, he can live on air so it's not an easy task. very handsome boy and certainly suitable for any athletic endeavor you choose to pursue.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I am not an expert. Maybe I am used to looking at my longer bodied arabian or something. How "squished" together his body looks bothers me. He doesn't look long enough. lol. his butt and his neck are too close together. Theres no midsection. Maybe its the camera or the way the computer loaded the pics? I dont know. It just bothers me. But then again this is what I am used to looking at:









sorry only pic I could find right now.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Short backed is better than long backed, hisangelonly....Holds up better to stress. Most long backed horses will end up with some problems eventually.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Curious, what kind of problems and what could prevent them? My gelding is never sore or shows signs of problems. He is 15 years old. As a 2 and 3 year old he was first in AHA halter stallion in Cali. Too short of a back could be a problem if the saddle blanket or pad rubs his croup, couldn't it? I am just saying it looks strange to me. It looks too short. lol. I am beginning to think the camera is playing some tricks, though.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Here are other pics where his back doesnt look long. He has a flat croup just like most other arabians. I dont know if it is an illusion or what.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah he's a pretty boy, but still a little long to me. It's not awful though, I've seen worse....If I was to give advice on horse to prevent it I would just say building a LOT of topline muscle to keep it strong up there. Working long and low is good.....I've seen a lot of long backed horses get sore, sway backed, etc. Some just don't stay sound. I don't think you'll have an issue though.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Would jumps and hills strengthen the topline? That is what we have been working on. Please explain long and low exercises or is there a thread on it here? Yeah there's people who tell me his back is very long but i think he is just not what theyre used to seeing, kind of like the horse in this thread is not what I am used to seeing.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

hisangelonly said:


> I am not an expert. Maybe I am used to looking at my longer bodied arabian or something. How "squished" together his body looks bothers me. He doesn't look long enough. lol. his butt and his neck are too close together. Theres no midsection. Maybe its the camera or the way the computer loaded the pics? I dont know. It just bothers me. But then again this is what I am used to looking at:.


Nope, that's fairly normal for Arabians. You see a LOT of them that are short-backed. This being what looks like a fairly small arabian, the short back will be even more noticeable. My Arabian is just as short-backed as this one. I'd post a pic, but the only one I can find is of a 3/4 face on so doesn't really show his back.


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

2BigReds said:


> Aside from serious conformation flaws and chronic illnesses (ie arthritis or anything else affected by exercise), most horses should be able to do most disciplines to some extent. Whether you two will be competitive in any discipline(s) will also be greatly influenced by which job he likes. My horse is not a fan of WP, but he bore with me at the beginning of the season so I could get him used to the show ring while he's still learning the basics for reining, which he loves! Good luck in finding your niche!


Thanks! I agree with finding something he likes, as he gets bored quickly.He is very smart! He's also a lazy-butt until he gets warmed up. By the time he is fully loose and ready to go, I am almost tuckered out! I do a lot of bending to get him soft in the bridle, and then we do a lot of walking and trotting. I am just now working on how to keep him going at a lope. He thinks if he crow-hops once or twice, I will stop. After a few tries, he gives up and does what he's asked...such an Equus Bratticus! So not sure on the speed events, maybe once I am a better rider


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

kccjer said:


> I agree entirely. Although I have seen horses with serious conformation flaws do things you wouldn't expect them to. A friend has a horse who's hind fetlocks touch the ground and he was a cutting horse til this last year (he's 12 now) We're working on correcting that with proper shoeing but know that he's not going to ever be "cured". He's a fantastic kids horse tho! My daughters arthritic 19 yr old TB gelding (stud until last year....someone else cut him) gets used for ALL Western Show events. He shows no sign of pain as of yet and loves to be out there with the kids. There are things we have to compromise on and/or compensate for with him, but he does a fantastic job for an old horse learning something his breed isn't really meant to do.
> 
> I DID notice one thing on your arab for conformation. He is very straight from his hoof to his fetlock joint. Watch for any sign of lameness that might indicate Navicular Disease. You can corrective shoe for this problem to some extent, but as straight as he is, there's not much they can do. I've been there with a horse with that problem before. Standing or riding in a trailer for long periods of time can accelarate the issue, so if you're gonna be doing a lot of trailering to shows....just be aware and look for symptoms.


Yes, his front pasterns match his shoulder. Thanks for the warning, and I will definitely keep an eye on that. He wasn't started under saddle until at least 5 years old, and hasn't seen really hard use in all of his 10 years, but he'd have you think otherwise.:lol:
We aren't doing anything too strenuous yet, but I am looking into getting some support boots at least. This is only because we are now starting to lope more. It will be awhile until we are REALLY pounding the ground or showing anyhow. I will not shoe him unless absolutely necessary.He was an endurance horse when I bought him, and never had issues. The previous owner rode him in easy boots. He did two 25 mile rides, and a 25 miler where they got lost and did 45 miles. Plus she was riding him about 25 miles per week. Once I got him, he fell out of shape due to me not riding much until the last 8-9 months.We are taking it slow to see what it turns into.


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

Chopsticks said:


> his pasterns have a little too much angle but that is fairly common to the breed. he is slightly sickle hocked, somewhat of a weaker loin area and has quite the hay belly. its more noticeable on him because he is so refined, so it's not as though he's obese but to look more balanced he needs to lose some poundage. if he's anything like my 1/2 arab, he can live on air so it's not an easy task. very handsome boy and certainly suitable for any athletic endeavor you choose to pursue.


We're working on that hay belly! It's my fault due to inexperience and circumstance.Now that I have confidence, and an instructor, Zepher has gotten good at giving me a great stink-eye! He could live on air for sure!
Actually the photos that were taken in the indoor arena were taken in the last month. All of the others were from about a year ago, he was heavier then. There is a difference, but not a huge one. We're doing a lot of trotting on uneven ground , and really working on getting him to use his rear end.Hopefully the belly will go away, the butt will fill out,and the top-line will get more strong. That should help with the loin, right?
And thanks for the complements, I love how he looks! He is dangerously cute!


----------



## dnabbody (May 14, 2012)

hisangelonly said:


> I am not an expert. Maybe I am used to looking at my longer bodied arabian or something. How "squished" together his body looks bothers me. He doesn't look long enough. lol. his butt and his neck are too close together. Theres no midsection. Maybe its the camera or the way the computer loaded the pics? I dont know. It just bothers me. But then again this is what I am used to looking at:
> 
> View attachment 110645
> 
> ...


Ha ha! I know how that is! Being so used to my gelding, and looking at some of the reining QH Studs at our barn, they look really crazy in comparison! Short and wide!
That's why I came to this forum and asked about conformation. I am learning, though I do know a little bit. From what I understand, there are certain faults that have become more prevalent in Arabians over the past 20-30 years like straight shoulders, overly flat croups, and hocks out behind. This is probably due to breeding especially for certain disciplines instead of versatility,and breeding for fashion over function. A short back is a part of the Arab breed standard. 

My boy is 14.2 hands, so he's short and compact. It was really tough finding a saddle and pad for him. Most of the stock horse tack is all wrong for an Arabian. Pony stuff is too small. His saddle pad is 28" long.His saddle is 26 1/2" long, and the gullet is something like 7 1/2 wide! I bought it from a lady who had a Clydesdale/Arabian cross if that says anything!

There is a lady at my barn who has a purebred who is built almost exactly like your horse. She lunges him, collected, in a surcingle. She told me it is to build the muscles in his top-line and neck. Her horse is 15 hands and streamlined like your boy. Your horse is pretty, I love bays without a whole lot of white

That's the cool thing about Arabians, much like some other breeds; they come in many different types,shapes and sizes.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah i do wish my boy had a little shorter of a back. Every picture of him looks different for some reason lol. In some his back looks ok and in others it looks downright freakish. And yes i completely understand about trying to find fitting tack! Mine has to have a cob sized bridle. I ordered a cob sized breast collar i really liked but I got it and it's too big for him! Should I try gettting a pony sized breast collar or is there a website that has tack made especially for arabians? That would be nice...And yes I love minimal white! He is a lot prettier now. Those pics were from about a year ago. His mane has grown back now. I just gotta get off my lazy butt and find time to take decent pics. lol. He is a little bigger of an arabian at about 15 hands. And he is 15 yrs old. when people ask how old he is, i tell them to guess, and they usually guess around 5 lol. He knows hes a looker! He loves to prance. 
Well some people tell me that lunging collected in a surcingle wont do anything but make them hard on the bit and some people tell me it helps. Not sure who to believe there because I have never tried it. Does she attach side reins? If so where does she set them to? Is there any way to attach them to a saddle instead? I dont know anyone who actually does it.


----------

